# Bachmann Spectrum GE Dash 8-40c DCC Decoder Install



## newcitysam (Oct 13, 2016)

Hey guys, I'm sorta new to DCC, I have read and studied a lot and feel I have a basic grasp on the subject. I am installing a Digitrax DZ126T in a Bachmann Spectrum GE Dash 8-40c, DCC ready locomotive. There is not a connector but instead they is solder pads with the numbers 1-7. In all my research on those engines and decoders I can not find a diagram as to which wire goes on which number pad! Anyone have any ideas?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

From what you mention about solder pads numbered 1 to 7, [should be a #8 as well]indicates that this is not a DCC ready loco with a NMRA 8pin connector ..
remove the two jumper clips ]...
then follow the nmra color code wiring as follows .. and solder the decoder wires into the holes on the light board ..note that there is no wire or hole for #3, it's not used


----------



## newcitysam (Oct 13, 2016)

Yes, you are very correct, they are numbered 1-8 and 3 is missing! Guess that's where I got 7, being they are 7 solder pads! I read somewhere that yellow capacitor on the left side of photo needs to be removed for proper DCC operation. Is this correct for this locomotive? (See attached photo)












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

The decoder manual should tell you if that cap
is to be removed. It seems most do.

Don


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

the cap is probably across the motor leads for EMI interference, should be removed if your decoder has BEMF option enabled


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You guys that know tell me if I am wrong. If this was my project, I would remove the light board all together and hardwire the decoder in. What do you think?

The only installs I have done is on athearn BB locos. They have no boards.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some of the Bachmann light boards physically
support the lights. The nice thing is that one also
has solder holes for all of the decoder wires.

Don


----------

